# Specific Schools?



## ichangx (Aug 31, 2008)

I have currently been training for the past few years at a gym that provides classes in Pedro Sauer's BJJ, Krav maga, muay thai, judo, and kali. I must admit that I've been spoiled pretty bad with the wide range of martial arts training they provide.

I am about to move within the next year to the Los Angeles area, probably either in Eagle Rock, CA or Claremont, CA. Can anyone tell me of martial arts gyms that are similar to the one I train at? I am ideally looking for a Krav Maga and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu gym.

I've never left the east coast so I have no idea what is out there. The thought of me having to stop training for over a month is giving me the chills.

thanks a bunch.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 1, 2008)

Not sure what is out in that area today but it is a large area and I am sure when you get there you will find many schools .  Finding one that you want to study in will be the hard part.  I am sure there are some good MMA schools and Fma schools but I think you will find more Kenpo and TKD than anything else.
Just because you are moving dose not mean you can not keep practicing by yourself till you find a school.


----------



## JohnASE (Sep 2, 2008)

The L.A. area is enormous!  There are all types of programs here.  It's just a question of how far you're willing to travel.  Claremont is farther out, and I'm not that familiar with it, but if you're in Eagle Rock, you'll be within a 20 minute drive of a huge area with a lot of schools.

Sorry, I don't have a list of specific recommendations for you, but Roger Machado (Machado Bros) has a BJJ dojo in Pasadena which right next to Eagle Rock.  I don't know Roger, but I know his brother, Jean Jaques, and he's a great guy, which is what I hear about all the brothers.  And of course, they really know their stuff.  Here's his site.
http://www.rogermachado.com/


----------



## Hawke (Sep 3, 2008)

You will find some good Kenpo and Kajukenbo.

If you're looking for an academy which offers different styles you might want to checkout the Inosanto Academy.

Whichever neighborhood you live, check out the local schools, community centers, YMCAs, and community colleges.  You might be surprised what you find.

Los Angeles is a big city with lots of different flavors for you to taste.


----------

